# Other Defences?



## BluestEye (May 23, 2002)

In the chapter "Of the Rings of Power and the Third Age" it is written (pp.358):

"And northward, beyond the Falls of Rauros and the Gates of Argonath, there were as yet other defences, powers more ancient of which Men knew little, against whom the things of evil did not dare to move, until in the ripening of time their dark lord, Sauron, should come forth again."

Anyone knows what these "other defences" were?

BluestEye


----------



## chrysophalax (May 23, 2002)

I have always assumed this referred to Galadriel's realm of Lothlorien and the Elves that dwelt there.


----------



## Elfarmari (May 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chrysophalax _
> *I have always assumed this referred to Galadriel's realm of Lothlorien and the Elves that dwelt there. *



This is what I've assumed also.


----------



## BluestEye (May 25, 2002)

Mmmm... thanks, you're right. I guess my thoughts were focused on some "Beings" and not just places like Lorien and Imladris.
Thanks again,

BluestEye


----------



## Elven Tears (Dec 31, 2002)

*i'm really sorry*

this seems like a really stupid question, it probably is and doesn't belong here but...speaking of lothlorien, were there horses there? i can't think and if someone would help me out i'd really apreciate it! thank you so much! if you answer this you can post it here, email me, send me a private message, whatever you want. thanks again


----------



## Elthir (Feb 7, 2021)

If you mean where there "many" horses always there -- instead of at least one horse ever being there -- then my guess would be neigh.

🐴


----------

